# Three Miniatures for Guitar Solo



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Here's a recording of my new set of three miniatures for the guitar. Each miniature has their own character but they all share some thematic features. I was inspired by the rich tradition of miniature pieces written for the guitar, such as William Walton's Bagatelles, Henze's Drei Tentos and Manuel Ponce's 24 short preludes. I composed the piece between Autumn of 2020 and Spring/early summer of 2021. Performed and commissioned by my friend Teuvo Taimioja. I hope you enjoy the work!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I was surprised that this work (for solo guitar no less) contains the most passion/expression that I've heard compared to the previous pieces you've posted. Are you moving in a slightly different direction?

And the performer was quite sensitive to your markings. 

I saw a decent number of small engraving items that could make the score better looking. PM me if you wish to discuss


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks for your comments Vasks!

I think one reason for the slightly different approach in this piece is that I'm originally a guitarist myself and I know the instruments possibilities and limitations very well and it allowed me to compose perhaps more freely than in some other pieces for instruments I'm not as familiar with. Apart from the last movement, all core material of the piece was composed just in couple of days and mostly with me sitting and improvising with the instrument. Often composing is quite slow for me, and involves a lot of preparatory work, so it was quite refreshing to do something differently this time. Maybe this improvisatory approach also contributed to the more passionate approach in this particular piece. I still think it sounds very much like me, and I'm quite happy how it turned out.


----------

